# How much phosphorus & zinc to engine oil ?



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Neighbor is adamant on tinkering with his new generator and I make no dissuation to the contrary. Since modern oils are quite well engineered, it seems counter-intuitive to think that something else should be added to that engine oil.

My suggestion was to use the owners manual and read how it does indeed specify using fuel stabilizer but makes no mention (hmm?) about additives to engine oil, just recommended viscosity range and operating temperature range.'

Result: Not convinced, still a proponent of using zddp 

Next we proceeded to lookup some Google search results in the hopes of attenuating mis-use of said additive.

Here are a few "Gems"



> If you wish to add 800 ppm of Zinc (from ZDDP) to a quart of your favorite engine oil, simply add a *quarter-ounce* of Cam-shield™ brand engine oil treatment to each quart that you wish to treat.





> *Mobil 1™ FS 0W-40 oil* already contains a higher level of ZDDP (1,000 ppm) that could benefit your flat tappet engine.





> If you have too much ZDDP, you start *to see corrosive wear* and cause another problem. Adding an excess causes the oil to become acidic, and before you know, you're wearing cams, bearings and bushings because of too much ZDDP.





> Along with harming the catalytic converter, the phosphorous in a zinc additive can *produce carbon buildup* in an engine's valvetrains or bores. Today, most motor oils have reduced the amount of zinc they use dramatically





> *ZDDP also contains phosphorus*, which helps to perform the anti-wear function in the motor oil. Why are zinc/phosphorus levels in motor oil lower in today's motor oils? ... Because phosphorus can poison a vehicle's emission system, the level of zinc is lower for current motor oil


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

As far as oil goes, the really important thing is to change the oil at the proper intervals. That, more than any additive, will determine how long the engine lasts. Modern synthetics are going to protect very well without adding anything else. Tell your neighbor to change the oil when it needs to be changed and he will be fine.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

pipe said:


> Since modern oils are quite well engineered, it seems counter-intuitive to think that something else should be added to that engine oil.


You are correct in this assumption. Use any high-quality synthetic 10W30 oil such as Mobil 1 or Shell Rotella. Honda engines are well known for their longevity, and that's what they recommend.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Amsoil Synthetic Small Engine Oil is fortified with ZDDP. Comes in several grades and can be run up to 200 hours in a pinch. Order online and get it delivered in a day or two. Check it out or pm me for a link, Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Neighbor decided _not to use_ any zddp (phosphorus & zinc) additive on his new honda eu7000 generator. Another added point of consideration was the fact that this unit is equipped with a *catalytic converter* and he did not want to affect the cat rare metals with zddp additive(s).

No need for amsoil marketing either. If he ever wanted amsoil he can order it directly online without any sales commissions using my lifetime dealer account. I do not spam strangers or friends with amsoil online either.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

You could contact Amsoil Tech lab to see what they might recommend, if so inclined. Not every lube company has that option readily available. The easiest would be to use what the OEM recommends…not necessarily thee best though 😉


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

where did you see that the honda has a cat?


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

It is specifically mentioned in the honda eu7000 service and also owners manual


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ah there it is on page 97

looks like all versions have a cat muffler.
at least back to 2017


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Yup, that’s some of the extra heat coming out of the back of the unit.

I really like that it has a cat. My generator enclosure is placed in according to standby generator code regarding proximity to over hangs, windows, and doors. The issue is the code is mainly relevant to propane and natural gas fueled units Which produce much less CO. I figure the catalytic converter knocks it down to something comparable. Factor in propane operation plus a cat and I’m in a good place.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and another good reason to have good fans in the quiet box for an eu7000is as well.

the exhaust sure is loud for having a cat...
unless it is a free flow style cat...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

iowagold said:


> and another good reason to have good fans in the quiet box for an eu7000is as well.
> 
> i now question why they have a spark arrestor in front of the muffler...
> if it is a cat like in a car with the honey comb
> ...


The spark arrestor is at the outlet on mine. Cats in general do little muffling. They reduce noise a bit but not much. I’m also curious what the muffler/cat looks like inside. $500 dissection anyone?😉


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm
will the epa want us to replace the cat every 5-10 years?
or make us take them in for a emissions test?
on the cars they sure make a difference in noise on cat or no cat.


----------

